# Zoom



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Who made that song?. Can anyone remember.

Heard it on the radio tonight and I like it ( softy...







). Not the Commodores, they had one called Zoom. It was someone like ABC or Spandau Ballet - along those lines. Anyone have it?, can you e-mail a track in mp3?

Thanks guys.......


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

It was Fat Larry's Band.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Garry said:


> Anyone have it?,


 Err if we did we wouldn't admit to it would we?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have it?,
> ...


 I would.......









Still can't bloody find it, don't think it was fat larry's.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Zoom, boom, June.............

Can't go wrong with lyrics like that G, even I can remember 'em.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan said:


> Zoom, boom, June.............
> 
> Can't go wrong with lyrics like that G, even I can remember 'em.


 .....Are you extracting the urine Stanley?...........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Less than half a pint, G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan said:


> Less than half a pint, G.


 .......That's ok then..............


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Garry it was Fat Larry that did Zoom









http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...=glance&s=music


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Forgive me if I go off at a tanget but it's hard work trying to be a smart mouth AND watch the Towering Inferno at the same time.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Garry it was Fat Larry that did Zoom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed they did.

Fat Lazza was actually the drummer.

I'll get my coat...................


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Forgive me if I go off at a tanget but it's hard work trying to be a smart mouth AND watch the Towering Inferno at the same time.


 Towering Inferno? That's worse than listening to Zoom!

Or are you cooking dinner tonight


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

So it was!.

I stand corrected - thanks guys, been trying to get hold of that single for ages.

So who's going to e-mail it to me in mp3 then?........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> So it was!.
> 
> I stand corrected - thanks guys, been trying to get hold of that single for ages.
> 
> So who's going to e-mail it to me in mp3 then?........


 hang on................


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

It's not on I-tunes - watta bugger..........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You got BB Garry?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I have Paul the 1mb........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> I have Paul the 1mb........


 I'm just looking on Win MX

Theres 30 odd people queued for download! Cant b that sad to want it!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm very sad Paul..........


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> I'm very sad Paul..........


 No you are not.

I like it. Just never got it into my collection. I got Ozzy & Miss Piggy doing Born to Be Wild! Whatever takes your fancy!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Am I being thick Paul?.

What's win mx?

Anyway, going for a shower, be back in 10............


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Am I being thick Paul?.
> 
> What's win mx?
> 
> Anyway, going for a shower, be back in 10............


 http://www.winmx.com/

file sharing!

Couple have still survived - for now.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

How do I download from it Paul......??


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> How do I download from it Paul......??


 Click on where version available

Download & install software.

Think it takes u thru it step by step.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Having a go, thanks mate......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G, I need your e-mail address. I may be able to help.









Mail me.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

....Sent...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Replied.









Hope it works.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I got it to send now if not.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Stan and Paul, you are both bloody stars! - got it now, listening as I type. This forum is full of bloody nice people.....







...Any favours - just ask......

Long may it continue................


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry said:


> This forum is full of bloody nice people.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I second that old mate.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Stan and Paul, you are both bloody stars! - got it now, listening as I type. This forum is full of bloody nice people.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Excellent.

Our work is done here Stan.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul, I would never condone any kind of piracy from fair and honest organisations.







Those that give their customers a guarantee of the quality of their product to work for their customers.

I don't think that corporate, legalese excuses for a poor product is an indemnity for supplying hard working people with crap.









This forum could never condone stealing from anyone who was a human being, I doubt any of us would do that? We are a noble and honourable group.









We should, however, ensure that any kind of criminal gets their just reward, corporate or civilian.









Theft comes in many guises, some of it is legal because some people have more power than the law of honour.









I think the description is "Greed"?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

See you tomorrow guys............


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good night G.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've just listened to the sample on the amazon site! I'll not get the bloody thing out of my head now


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Paul, I would never condone any kind of piracy from fair and honest organisations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry Uncle Stan


----------

